

Kia demonstrates mild hybrid auto drivetrain with lead-carbon battery - nicholas73
http://www.automobilemag.com/auto_shows/geneva/2014/1403-kia-dual-clutch-transmission-mild-hybrid-system/

======
nicholas73
Personal research opinion is that the lead-carbon battery is one made by Axion
Power (AXPW), called the PbC.

The PbC has a carbon based electrode, which allows fast charge acceptance and
discharge. In addition it has a long life cycle because unlike normal lead
acid batteries, the carbon electrode doesn't sulfate. Thus, the PbC is ideal
for hybrid and storage applications.

This is a first real alternative to lithium based batteries, which has high
cost and safety issues.

www.axionpower.com

